# 350z (denon, tru, sinfoni, dynaudio)



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

After a month of working on it here and there and many advice from fellow members.. here she is!


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks like it should sound nice. What exactly are the components in it?


----------



## M1A1 (Oct 4, 2008)

Man that Denon is screaming for a flush mount or trim piece. Excellent install!

Any progress pictures, kicks, amp mount, etc?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

M1A1 said:


> Man that Denon is screaming for a flush mount or trim piece. Excellent install!
> 
> Any progress pictures, kicks, amp mount, etc?


the denon does have a trim ring.. 

the system consists of:

denon dct-100
audison bitone.1
tru billet 4100
sinfoni 150x
phoenix gold ti600
dynaudio esotar tweets
scan speak 12m
audio development MM6
image dynamics subs


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks pretty good, buddy.
Reserve me some seat time next time I go to Houston.

J.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

doitor said:


> Looks pretty good, buddy.
> Reserve me some seat time next time I go to Houston.
> 
> J.


thanks alot Jorge!!! sure, anytime.. just need some tuning... now the fun part begins...


----------



## M1A1 (Oct 4, 2008)

Quick photoshop in regards to my comment:










But that's just my opinion. Like I said, its an awesome build and quite an equipment list to boot. Bravo!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

M1A1 said:


> Quick photoshop in regards to my comment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that doesss look nice!!!


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Man!!! Now if you can get a HOT tune on that...... Craziness!!!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

nice work man...how does the trunk look?


----------



## jmvar (May 11, 2009)

whoa, this looks nice!

Do you have any build pics? Pics of the trunk? I am not familiar with the 350Z so I don'[t know what I am looking at but it looks like you mounted the amp inside a storage space? Details man...details!!!!!!!!!! We want more!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Man looks good. Cant wait to hear it and see if we can get our tune on. See if you can get it to sound as good as mine. 
I just thought about it did we cut enough to make grills?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

matdotcom2000 said:


> Man looks good. Cant wait to hear it and see if we can get our tune on. See if you can get it to sound as good as mine.
> I just thought about it did we cut enough to make grills?


im too lazy to make the grills, not needed yett hahahaha

no build pics... was too lazy this time.. hard enough for me to get a camera to take these..


----------



## Hypewriter (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice gear!


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

+1 on a nice install with nice gear.

Is the Denon talking to the BitOne via digitall? Any issues?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

syd-monster said:


> +1 on a nice install with nice gear.
> 
> Is the Denon talking to the BitOne via digitall? Any issues?


yea im using the digital out on the denon.. only issue i have is the pops that everyone has... matdotcom uses a pioneer 4100 and he has NO pops and can get his usb to play through the digital!!  maybe he can explain more..


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

SouthSyde said:


> yea im using the digital out on the denon.. only issue i have is the pops that everyone has... matdotcom uses a pioneer 4100 and he has NO pops and can get his usb to play through the digital!!  maybe he can explain more..


I did get some noise initially but when I reset up my processor with only the rcas plugged in and then added the digital later I did not get any noise.


----------



## wangan30 (May 27, 2009)

Nice deck!


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG This car is in houston?!?! I wanna come down and hear it to believe it lol . There's a small sound quality meet comming up in the next few months. I hope you can bring your car out .


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

khanhfat said:


> OMG This car is in houston?!?! I wanna come down and hear it to believe it lol . There's a small sound quality meet comming up in the next few months. I hope you can bring your car out .


where is it gonna be at? last one i went to was at bico..


----------



## shizzle (Nov 7, 2008)

Damn nice equipment mate!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

you always have impressive stuff for sale, i was awaiting the time I got to see a build in which you put something in your car. Definitely didn't disappoint. Nice looking gear and setup!


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

That deck was made for these cars!

I love the way it matches the silver accents and the orange matches the dash lights. 

Nice equipment too.

Hate the midbass situation. Nissan's fault not yours.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks alot guys.. made working in 105+ degree weather worth it!!


----------



## rexxxlo (Apr 14, 2009)

M1A1 said:


> Quick photoshop in regards to my comment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if only i could photoshop my dash, i like the way that looks !

nice build brand what dash kit did you use if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

nice to see someone taking the plunge on a z 


only thing is make a trim panel for the stock bose location to hide those brackets



and more pics


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

rexxxlo said:


> if only i could photoshop my dash, i like the way that looks !
> 
> nice build brand what dash kit did you use if you dont mind me asking?


metra... the scosche kit tho looked nicer, has a curve and the denon is straight flat across and it looked funny... but the scosche kit did look nice with the drz9255...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice choice of equipment. The only gripe that I have is that the doors look unfinished, unless you actually have a cover for them and just took that photo to show how they are installed.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Nice choice of equipment. The only gripe that I have is that the doors look unfinished, unless you actually have a cover for them and just took that photo to show how they are installed.


the factory covers covers them.. just showing the AD drivers..


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> the factory covers covers them.. just showing the AD drivers..


have you looked at the stock covers? they are half way blocked off where there should be holes


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

AdamTaylor said:


> have you looked at the stock covers? they are half way blocked off where there should be holes


take a small drill and drill out every hole.. after that i honestly couldnt hear a difference with the cover one or off...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> take a small drill and drill out every hole.. after that i honestly couldnt hear a difference with the cover one or off...


As time consuming as that process is, it is totally worth it. We did something similar on our other shop 350z and it sounds great.


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey, give me a call I wanna listen! Midbass battle!


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

nice gear! i bet it sounds great


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

car is gone and system is out..


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

want to sell some of it?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

the deck and speakers probably for sale, not the amps tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2007)

bitone up for grabs?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

pm me.. everything for sale except the amps..


----------

